# Which Tires handle best ...



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

im lookin to be gettin new tires for my recently bought se-r rims

the b14 se-r rims.. im gonna be gettin the 205/50/R15 tires size 

but i need 2 know which tire handles better in the rain while also 

really good in dry streets of southern california.

i so far need opinions on 3 brand of tires..


1. the Falken Ziex ZE-512

2. the Nitto NT 450 Extreme Performance

3. the Kumho Ecsta Supra 712


please help..

thanks !


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

well, i have kumho 711's, theyre dope IMO


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

I've got SE-Rs with Kumho 712s in 205/50ZR15. Very good for the price. I'm extremely happy.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I have Falken ZE-502's 195/50/15 as my spring/summer tires, they have a very good dry/wet grip. I've been happy with these tires so far, with a 320 tread wear rating they'll last a while also. I have about 10k miles on them and still looking good...


----------



## barnoun (May 7, 2002)

If you want to spend money Bridgestone SO-3s is what you want. I'm currently almost done with my falken ZE-502s. They've been great up until this point. It's scary driving on the freeway in the rain with bald tires hydroplaning all over the place, but they've been good grippy tires until now like I said. I have some yokohama es-100s waiting to be installed. Got these because the price was right, and they have good wet and dry grip from the reviews I've read


----------



## tim's 95 se-r (Dec 26, 2002)

*my opinion.*

i work in a tire shop that handles many different tires. but we sell alot of kumho, and toyo.
ive noticed that the kumho usually always have a problem, and come back for either vibration, or radial pull. and wear excessively fast. i personally dont like the toyo, because of problems ive seen with the sidewalls cracking, same with the nitto, since they are basically the same. on my car, i went with the falken ze 512's 205-50-15. so far they seem to handle great, and ride better than the 502's i had on an older car. they are only h rated, though, so if you want a stiffer sidewall, id go with the 195-55-15 v rated. same height, just a ilttle more expensive. but the 205's will last longer, and are wider, which in my opinion makes up the difference. personally, id go with the falekn, or bridgestone. stay away from the kumho though. especailly the 711. those are made for people that want rims, but dont care about handling, or performance.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Well,
You mentioned wet. So go for the Dunlop SP-9000. The Potenza isn't a bad choice either. You don't see porsches, ferrarris, vipers, and corvettes in Toyos, Sumitomos, Kumhos, and the like.

Seth


----------



## sr20 805 (Oct 7, 2002)

*Re: my opinion.*



tim's 95 se-r said:


> *i work in a tire shop that handles many different tires. but we sell alot of kumho, and toyo.
> ive noticed that the kumho usually always have a problem, and come back for either vibration, or radial pull. and wear excessively fast. i personally dont like the toyo, because of problems ive seen with the sidewalls cracking, same with the nitto, since they are basically the same. on my car, i went with the falken ze 512's 205-50-15. so far they seem to handle great, and ride better than the 502's i had on an older car. they are only h rated, though, so if you want a stiffer sidewall, id go with the 195-55-15 v rated. same height, just a ilttle more expensive. but the 205's will last longer, and are wider, which in my opinion makes up the difference. personally, id go with the falekn, or bridgestone. stay away from the kumho though. especailly the 711. those are made for people that want rims, but dont care about handling, or performance. *


i have 17's on kumho 711's, and in my opinion....the handling is great.....the ride feels kinda bumpy but handling is good


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

You can







to find my opinion on street tires. I think your list is woefully incomplete and underachieving.


----------



## Teknokid (Jun 1, 2002)

I also have falken tires up front 205/40/17. THe back tires are some company called Rage. I really like ride with the Falkens. Excellent handling and the ride is not bumpy.


----------



## SOUND2NR (May 3, 2002)

try the TOYO PROXES T1-S, not sure if it comes in the sixe you need, but it's worth a look 
http://toyo.com/tires/index_frame.html

best wet weather tire i've ever used


----------



## BORNGEARHEAD (Apr 30, 2002)

Not sure of size but for wet and dry, I love my Potenza SO-3s. Snow is another story.


----------



## Neil (Aug 13, 2002)

yeah I've got Toyo Proxes T1-S as well, so far awesome tires in dry and wet and they look good too.


----------



## TheVodKA (Sep 19, 2002)

I wasn't very happy with my purchase of Nitto 450s. My Falken Azenis handled much better and didn't squeal as much on hard turns.


----------



## ThisFlyGuy (Jul 9, 2003)

out of those tires, i would say the kuhmo ecsta supra 712's..........i currently have those and they are well worth the money.........

however i plan to upgrade to toyo t1s's when i change my tires........


----------



## bvtran (May 31, 2003)

I using the Continental ContiExtremeContact Ultra All Season Performance tires and they're excellent for both dry and wet traction. Yet, very quiet and comfortable. I got them all from Tirerack.com based on the high positive rav other customers said about them.


----------



## nissmax88 (May 30, 2003)

I used to have nitto 205/40 ZR17 and they provided great dry road traction. I could take a right turn at like 45 and not break loose wet weather traction was decent as well when they had tread they lasted about 24k before i had to replace them. I have kuhmos on my max right now they are very sticky for used tires they need balancing though.


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

Im have Nitto NT 450, they handle well in dry and wet conditions and for $70 a tire it not a bad bet at all!!


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Potenzas are beautiful... we had the grid IIs (the current models are G-III) and they were nice and grippy and QUIET... have heard nothing but raves about Toyo Proxes, too, and they are going on when my current set wears out.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

well im planning to swap my 711 out with 712 or better.

711 arent quite cutting what i lookin for in quietness.

im guessing 712 are better so ill go with that.

n-e-ways keep me informed on good deals for tires again for the 205 /50 / 15 thanks.


----------



## McLaren F1 2003 (Jan 2, 2003)

toyo proxies t1-s = $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

but im sure they are great tires


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

posibly a good idea, http://ww.tirerack.com

read the reviews on the tires, compare them, and go with what ya like.


----------



## HATEnFATE (Dec 24, 2002)

Have you considered Yokohama's? the Yokohama A520 was a great tire IMO. Had them on a few cars--they grip good and they aren't bad for price either. Anyone else try them?

The Dunlop Sport 9000 I've heard is a great tire..I deal mainly in dunlops but have yet to sell a set of 9000's or hear opinions on them myself......I usually get Camry's and Avalons. Most Supra owners have a favorite and don't come to us......


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Dunlop LeMans or Bridgestone Potenzas work great for me..


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

Potenzas are way better than A520s... but the new Yoks are supposed to be hella good... I'm just waiting for Christmas to change... going to be doing a lot of driving then.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Potenzas are very good. I right now have Kuhmo 712s on my car, but the max has potenzas and they kick ass.


----------



## pandamedic (Jul 25, 2003)

Not sure if you can get them other where you are, but i use to have Goodyear Eagle F1 tyres on my car, and they were very very good. Lasted me a long time too. In fact still got them as they are on my old alloys in the garage. Got some new 17" alloys on now, and i've got uniroyal rainsport tyres on them, and they seem really good too. Lots of grip on both of these tyres.


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

Here's a link to TireRacks listing for high performance 205/50 15:

TireRack 

They do road comparisons dry and wet for each.

Lew


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

holy old thread !


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

LIUSPEED said:


> holy old thread !


This is weird! The thread popped up when I asked for New Posts, so I replied.

Lew
[The really observant mod]


----------

